# The coolest (and then the most disheartening) thing I saw fishing



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

On 5/15/09, I went down to the Grand River in Grand Rapids to do some smallmouth fishing (refer to my earlier post with wrong date). After fishing probably 10-15 minutes, I noticed a guy fighting a fish, a BIG fish.

Fast forward a few minutes, and the guy fighting the fish has absolutely NO concept of how to steer a fish, or move downstream/out of the way of people. He probably covered a 50-100yd stretch two times (downriver, back up, back down, back up) in the hour long fight with the fish.

After the hour or so fight, I (along with 20 other spectators) see a HUGE tail surface (tail hooked fish), and still had no idea what it was. I figured it might have been a state record catfish based on the tail size.

Turns out, the fish was a sturgeon. Being that I've never seen a sturgeon (aside from pictures or an aquarium) caught, I thought that it was pretty cool. Again, being that I've never caught such a fish, I can only guess on its size, and it looked to be about 6-6.5ft and probably 80lbs or so...

The next part made me absolutely sick. The punk kid who caught the sturgeon takes the rope tied on to his drop net, runs it through the sturgeon's mouth /gills to stringer it, and drags it away to his truck, speeding off.

Now, before I get jumped on for not doing enough, I need to say that I was dogsitting, and had my brother's dog tied off to the wall on the east side of the river, preventing me from making a quick exit to follow the guy. It appeared as though somebody followed the kid, but as I'm typing this the DNR CO just called to talk about it with me and informed me that the only complaint made was from me.

The short version of where I'm going with this story is that *WE *as fishermen (and women) need to take a stand against the scum that wants to share the waters with us. Out of 20 people who witnessed this HIGHLY illegal poaching, I was the ONLY person to make a call. Being that I consider myself more apathetic than most, I find it extremely sadening that more people DONT care enough to dial an 800 number.

*Is a 2-3 minute phone call really asking too much to preserve the fishery for our descendants? *


Was anybody else from these boards down there to see this? Just curious....


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Unfortunately theres just not enough people that are willing to get involved or the majority of people who witnessed this are just as much poachers as the kid who took off with the fish.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

"...bunch of savages in this town"... :lol


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

You said they were "spectators". Were they fisherman or were they just out enjoying a nice day? If they weren't fisherman then there is a good chance they didn't know something illegal was happening.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Years ago I watched a bunch of poachers take coolers full of walleye infront of at 30-40 people and noone did anything.I didnt have a cell phone at the time and just shook my head in disgust.I never in my life have witnessed the amount of poaching and illegal fishing activities at any place other than up here in Port Huron or in the state of Mi for that matter.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

i got down there about 10 minutes after he left. everyone was pissed. i did see a picture of the fish though. from what i heard others took photos also.


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't believe everyone stood around. That fish was older than he was. What the hell are you going to do with a 6 ft sturgeon?? Fillet it? :rant: I hope the idiot takes it to the taxidermist!!!!!


----------



## A Fisherman (Jun 14, 2008)

Big Brown said:


> I can't believe everyone stood around. *That fish was older than he was*. What the hell are you going to do with a 6 ft sturgeon?? Fillet it? :rant: I hope the idiot takes it to the taxidermist!!!!!


I never thought of that. Yeah, that's sad.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I really find it hard to believe that all those people there and nobody did anything, heck even getting a license plate number would have been something.


----------



## A Fisherman (Jun 14, 2008)

That place is full of punks and trashy people. I'd bet that less than half of the people down there have a fishing license. I had a dude yell "NOOOOOOO!!!! I would have kept that!" when he saw me tossing back a 12" smallie today. Does the DNR even patrol that area?


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

That's too bad nobody got the DNR on him. Too bad I didn't see it. I have gotten 5 guys nailed over the years for various violations (double limits/pollution/way overlimits and spearing gamefish) and I am very proud of it. If I see 'em violating-I'll call in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

A Fisherman said:


> That place is full of punks and trashy people. I'd bet that less than half of the people down there have a fishing license. I had a dude yell "NOOOOOOO!!!! I would have kept that!" when he saw me tossing back a 12" smallie today. Does the DNR even patrol that area?


:lol:


----------



## YKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

This story makes me SICK! What a real ahole! If anyone on this site had pic could you please post them. I would love to check a pic of the Sturgeon.


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

The thing that makes the Grand River downtown different than many other bodies of water is its close proximity to everything (right downtown) and the foot traffic. It's a numbers game down there and it appears worse because there are more people. 

Just about everywhere I've shore fished, I've encountered idiots, and trash laying all around. The DNR *WAS* called as originally stated. It just took them 2 days to get back to me, the *ONLY *person to call. In the thread about this that another member started in the Rivers section, a member posted that they have pictures of the fish (and I'm guessing of the guy holding the fish). I had never seen the guy there before, and haven't seen him since. I am by no means a 'river rat', but I do fish the Grand frequently during C&R season due to the numbers of bass. Helps get the bug out.

I think it'd be alarming to most if you truly realized how many people fish illegally. 80% of the people I talk to about fishing (most of whom also fish) have no clue about the regs. A good number of them also fish without licenses (which is why I don't ever fish with these people).

It appears to be a bit of a Catch 22, in that the ethical crowd wants a change, yet the resources just don't seem to be there...


----------



## A Fisherman (Jun 14, 2008)

msunolimit said:


> The thing that makes the Grand River downtown different than many other bodies of water is its close proximity to everything (right downtown) and the foot traffic. It's a numbers game down there and it appears worse because there are more people.
> 
> Just about everywhere I've shore fished, I've encountered idiots, and trash laying all around. The DNR *WAS* called as originally stated. It just took them 2 days to get back to me, the *ONLY *person to call. In the thread about this that another member started in the Rivers section, a member posted that they have pictures of the fish (and I'm guessing of the guy holding the fish). I had never seen the guy there before, and haven't seen him since. I am by no means a 'river rat', but I do fish the Grand frequently during C&R season due to the numbers of bass. Helps get the bug out.
> 
> ...


It was nice to meet you while I was down there. 

It does suck that the resources aren't there to make changes happen. Some people just don't understand the sport of fishing, they just want free meat as is the case with 80% of the people down there (though I don't understand wanting to eat anything out of that spot). You just got to do your part I guess, whether it makes a difference or not. 

I'm sticking to my guns when I'm down there, I don't care even when they're in season, every bass I catch is going back in the water even if it means getting yelled at by a bunch of low lifes. If they want to eat some PCB and sewage soaked bass, they're going to have to catch em themselves.


----------



## fishbucket (Jan 20, 2009)

There are now pics of the guy with the fish. I just thought I'd link this up for those who don't read the river forums. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=289249&page=2

Hopefully he gets caught.


----------



## chibear54 (Feb 9, 2007)

Was at tippy the other day and a dude clearly had a 3 to 4 foot sturgeon on. Cig hangin out mouth quickly ended with it floating downstream. Turns around and asks if sturgeon are good eating. Pretty funny stuff. Needless to say, didn't stick around for the finale,but there were enough ppl to let him know he should cut the line or let it go. Ppl just don't take the time to learn b4 they go and will eventually learn the more they fish if ppl speak up.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe Jimmy and MOOD can help on this and post a picture? I'd love to see this slimeball caught!


----------



## MaryDettloff (Aug 25, 2008)

Mary Dettloff, DNR public information officer here. I just want to let you all know we are investigating this incident. We appreciate the person who phoned it in to us. We do need more information, though. I understand from our conservation officers handling this case that we got the make of his vehicle, but not a plate number. We also have a lot of the photos taken by the people who were there. 

Anyone with ANY information they may feel is helpful should call the RAP Line at 800-292-7800. If you are regularly out fishing, hunting and doing whatever you do outdoors, program that number in your cell phone. We obviously can't be everywhere, and when you see violators, call us. 

Thank you,
Mary Dettloff
DNR Public Information Officer


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

COC prevents me from saying what i feel


----------

